# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин F063813C8DBA8B4C2EF1D883D35719D6 [Чисто
 > ]

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: F063813C8DBA8B4C2EF1D883D35719D6 
Размер в байтах: 1800998

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:11, в том числе:
 безопасные:10
 вредоносные:0
 подозрительные:0

----------


## sham2002

интересно, а что такое:
H:\WINDOWS\system32\linkdel.cmd 
 MD5=BE2AAA1ABE16C0A7FA3E8967960A14AC 
 SHA1=03842DE5545884138CCB3602A88D62238D268F25 	1891 	нет данных 	 KAV: чистый
 MAV: 6/0/0	 Компонент ОС:Нет
 ЭЦП:Нет
 Репутация VI:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> интересно, а что такое:
> H:\WINDOWS\system32\linkdel.cmd 
>  MD5=BE2AAA1ABE16C0A7FA3E8967960A14AC 
>  SHA1=03842DE5545884138CCB3602A88D62238D268F25 	1891 	нет данных 	 KAV: чистый
>  MAV: 6/0/0	 Компонент ОС:Нет
>  ЭЦП:Нет
>  Репутация VI:


файл C:\WINDOWS\system32\linkdel.cmd не опасен, он перетаскивает ряд ярлыков из корня меню "Пуск" в подкаталог Программы\Стандартные\ (ео можно просмотреть в блокноте, он текстовый)

----------

